# Good Morning From Montana!



## KnicKnack (Jul 24, 2012)

My best friend and I left Missoula MT at 5am to drive up to Kalispell for a big horse show. In the beginning it was still dark out and we were talking about how awesome it would be to catch the sunrise coming over the Mission Mountains. We lucked out to say the least! We stopped for about 45 minutes and waited in this spot. First, it was just early morning color and light and we stood around the barbed wire fenced just watching the sky slowly light up and the light move up higher and higher.. then sun beams... and then finally! The sun poked its face up over the mountain and said "Good morning!". I love Montana!





Montana Sunrise by KnicKnacK15, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice shot, thanks for sharing.  Did you take any before the sun actually started to "peek" over the hill tops - just curious.  If so, it might be nice to see a couple.

WesternGuy


----------



## bunadski (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice shot! No GND was used here, right?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! Nice composition! the light 'shining' throughout the photo is amazing


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 28, 2012)

Good morning to you, too! And thanks for sharing this beautiful sight!
Did you try cropping a little in from the bottom-right corner? Just enough to get the sun just a tad less centered. Anyway, just my 2 cents


----------



## KnicKnack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope! No GND filter and no photoshop. I put it in lightroom to bump the clarity just a couple of notches. That was it!


----------



## KnicKnack (Jul 29, 2012)

I did. I haven't posted them anywhere yet, but I'll post back when I do!


----------



## KnicKnack (Jul 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Good morning to you, too! And thanks for sharing this beautiful sight!
> Did you try cropping a little in from the bottom-right corner? Just enough to get the sun just a tad less centered. Anyway, just my 2 cents



Thank you!
No i didn't try that, but i will try it! thanks for the insight!


----------

